# Bacon Tater Bites



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Bacon Tater Bites:
 
Bacon slices, cut ini half
Tater Tots
American cheese slices
1/2 cup prepared mustard
3 T. brown sugar
1/4 tsp. ginger
 
According to number of snacks you need, cook bacon until lightly brown, but, still limp.  Prepare tater tots according to package directions.  Cut slices of cheese into thirds.  Wrap strip of cheese around tater tot.  Wrap limp bacon around the cheese and secure with toothpick.  Broil, turning once, until bacon is crisp.  Combine mustard, brown sugar and ginger, and dip bites in this mixture.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------

